# your preference on bush hooks



## -WiRtH-

I was talking to a buddy of line the other day about using circle hooks on bush hooks. Well I tried doing half circle hooks and half regular j hooks a couple times and I always caught more catfish on the old standard j hooks. I tried only using the circle hooks twice and hardly caught anything. However, I chalk all that up to coincidence because that can happen on any night. So I want to hear if anyone else has tried this experiment or if anyone else readily uses circle hooks on bush hooks. 

Oh and as a side note that SOB that was cutting my lines when I was out on the choctawhatchee fishing the last time is very dad gum lucky my boat can't go very fast. And to you people that say you'll cut down all the ones hanging in the river, how about don't cut it unless it looks old. That's called stealing and might not end well for you.


----------



## Downtime2

Buddy of mine at work is using Mustad 8/0 circles with very good results. If you want a few just to try, I got a pile of circles in different sizes. Be glad to let you have some.


----------



## Travis Gill

We use only circles hooks and they work well


----------



## CatCrusher

We only use the eagle claw 5/0 and 4/0 circle c circle hooks. Pretty cheap but very good quality. I think a 50 pack is only about 8 or 9 bucks at walmart. Been using them for several years now. Them circle hooks are the only way to go for limblines or trotlines.


----------



## CatCrusher

-WiRtH- said:


> I was talking to a buddy of line the other day about using circle hooks on bush hooks. Well I tried doing half circle hooks and half regular j hooks a couple times and I always caught more catfish on the old standard j hooks. I tried only using the circle hooks twice and hardly caught anything. However, I chalk all that up to coincidence because that can happen on any night. So I want to hear if anyone else has tried this experiment or if anyone else readily uses circle hooks on bush hooks.
> 
> Oh and as a side note that SOB that was cutting my lines when I was out on the choctawhatchee fishing the last time is very dad gum lucky my boat can't go very fast. And to you people that say you'll cut down all the ones hanging in the river, how about don't cut it unless it looks old. That's called stealing and might not end well for you.


Seems like somebody admitted to cutting them things on here!! I'm with you on that if it isn't yours leave it alone.


----------



## CatHunter

Use Eagle claw King kahle hooks and you will throw them circle hooks and J hooks in the trash I guarantee it.

That was me that cut them old lines down. I have had them in my props, wrapped around me while tying off under trees. Bottom line them old lines are down right dangerous. Take your garbage home. Not saying you would leave yours wirth. But many do.

On another note, I do respect other fisherman working the river regardless of their fishing methods. I would never cut a mans lines while hes working them. To me thats as disrespectful to another fisherman as leaving his trash for some one else to pick up. Sorry I just have a thing with people leaving trash on the fishing grounds.


----------



## -WiRtH-

No trust me I have no problem with cutting old lines down. You can tell if they've been there a while or not. If they have been there a while or the hooks have already been cut off then I will cut them and throw them in my bucket and then in the trash later. Anyway... I do like kahle hooks for redfish. I might try some circles and kahle next time I go. We'll see though. It's hard to break away from what's working but at the same time if it will help me bring in one more fish it might be worth it


----------



## CatCrusher

This is just a example of what the circle hooks get done. The other hooks will snag a fish but on a sethook they want keep one like a circle hook.
I will say I dont like the mustads, I only use the eagle claws. I'm not really upposed to the Kayle hooks but I dont think the eye of the hooks is big enough for nylon line.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> This is just a example of what the circle hooks get done. The other hooks will snag a fish but on a sethook they want keep one like a circle hook.
> I will say I dont like the mustads, I only use the eagle claws. I'm not really upposed to the Kayle hooks but* I dont think the eye of the hooks is big enough for nylon line*.


I will agree with the eye of the hook, you might need a 130lb mono leader tied to the swivel to make it work properly. In my experience using kahles when they hook up some times I cant even get the hook out using a de-hooker and pliers.


----------



## drifterfisher

I like circle hooks,and I don't use SS either. If something was to break the line I want the hook to eventually rot out.SS will be there from now on. And I will cut old lines down also. If its newish and marked I leave it,if its still there in a month it comes down. I have had to replace the foot twice due to old lines. And they just look bad.


----------



## river_roach

Eagle claw 5/0 L197's or L198's if you are using heavier line. These work well for eradication purposes.


----------



## river_roach

I know of only one thing that can straighten a 5/0 circle in freshwater. Does anyone else know what it is?


----------



## CatHunter

Bull shark, gator and sturgeon


----------



## river_roach

Logger head turtle They will smooth straighten yo sh*t out.


----------



## CatHunter

Bull sharks have been seen at Claiborn dam.They are very very rare to see or catch. Generally they will straighten your hook or cut your line before you ever knew he was there. I _have caught many over 200lbs off shore and they are bad dudes._ If you are not geared for them you will-not catch them. The ghost of the river.

*Bull shark spotted on Alabama River*



*Bull sharks making homes in waters of south Alabama*


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Bull sharks have been seen at Claiborn dam.They are very very rare to see or catch. Generally they will straighten your hook or cut your line before you ever knew he was there. I _have caught many over 200lbs off shore and they are bad dudes._ If you are not geared for them you will-not catch them. The ghost of the river.
> 
> *Bull shark spotted on Alabama River*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bull sharks making homes in waters of south Alabama*


I'm not even worried about a shark straightening one of them hooks. With the swivels I have on those line's he'll never get the leverage he needs. I'm sure he'll just cut the line with the teeth. I've had those damn turtles bend them, twist them and just break them in half.


----------



## firespan1

*snapping turtles*

Snapping turtles love a bluegill seasoned with a big ol hook for flavor!


----------



## CatHunter

firespan1 said:


> Snapping turtles love a bluegill seasoned with a big ol hook for flavor!


They sure do, my last few fishing trips have been annoyed with these damn things.


----------



## jakec

damn thats a big turtle.


----------

